# My little sister is undergoing IVF, suggestions for ...



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

what I can do for her while she's on bedrest after the implantation?

Are there any herbal teas I can make her, any aromatherapy that's safe/helpful, anything else I can do to keep her spirits up/help the process any?









I'm bringing a bunch of new houseplants, and am going to help around the house.

They've been trying for three years now.

TIA!









k


----------



## Isis (Aug 2, 2004)

Awww... youre awesome for wanting to help. I think the best thing is to keep her off of her feet.
And this may sound funny.... but I know a lot of women who eat fresh pineapple daily until they test. Something about the enzymes & helping those eggs stick!









GL to her!!!!!


----------



## gonnabeamom (Sep 15, 2003)

I swear by nettles and red clover.

Again this is very sweet of you to be taking such good care of her.


----------



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

well, they took 24 eggs on Monday, and 20 were fertilized! this is a good turnout, I take it? ROFL.

She is having 2 implanted tomorrow. Think sticky thoughts ladies!!!









cool, thanks for the ideas .. I'll bring a pineapple and some nettles n' red clover to make tea!


----------



## Isis (Aug 2, 2004)

Very good turnout!








Good luck!


----------



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

both eggs are doing 'well' (uuuh dividing well? are stable? lol, i don't know the lingo) so they implanted only one...i am so excited for her! but kinda feeling bad for her, she's hobbling around like she was just in a car accident









I sent smom for pineapple, and im bringing her over some tea.

c'mon baby!


----------



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

She's been hospitalized with severe OHSS








she has extremely swollen ovaries and vomiting/dehydration. she'll be there for a couple days at least.

is there a risk of losing the baby? she seems to be retaining the embryo thus far, but she's sooooo sick!
oh mannnnnnnn!


----------



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

looked up some more online, only 1-2% of women have severe complications. and it's worse when there's a pregnancy.

I just feel so bad for them, they've been trying for so long, and finally here was some hope, and now she's so sick and in so much pain. I hope it doesn tboil down to terminating the pregnancy.

I just wanna


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Hopefully it won't mean terminating the pregnancy.

But she will be in the hospital for a while. OHSS is pretty icky stuff. One of the hazards of trying to get pregnant in this manner. And it makes sense since she had such a large turnout with her eggs.

Sorry to hear that she is so sick, and glad that she is holding on to that egg.
Much







to your family.


----------



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

WELL.... She's knocked up!!!
















BUT she's still having some issues with the OHSS, they have been draining her abdominal cavity, last time they took 2.5 litres out









Her close SIL is a nurse (whose just-turned-1 babe is on bottles full of microwaved **** milk, don't get me started), and with the nature of her conception, i have a feeling this is going to be a heavily medicalised pregnancy. The plus is her mom (my stepmom) is very interested in the natural stuff and plugs me and my research/knowledge quite a bit









thanks for listening


----------

